# small boys with full coat - must he pee on himself?



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

so the girls are no problem, but the boys...
Tiki is small and has a full coat, and... it keeps on staining from his pee








the hair on his belly gets so yellow so fast, and sometimes he pees on his front leg as well!!!

those of you with small boys - is this common?
how do i deal with it?
i am afraid his coat on his belly is becoming permanently yellow


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> so the girls are no problem, but the boys...
> Tiki is small and has a full coat, and... it keeps on staining from his pee
> 
> 
> ...


I follow JMM's advice of a while back and shave/closely clip the whole tummy area up to about the second rib. I can't remember if JMM also said this but UK groomers will also clip the inside of front and back legs. It is not noticeable when the lads are in full/long coat and is done here as part of the full sanitary trim.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

sorry... i have no advice to offer... 
but i was wondering what you do to keep your little girls clean?? mini pees all down her legs. it's so frustrating!











> I follow JMM's advice of a while back and shave/closely clip the whole tummy area up to about the second rib. I can't remember if JMM also said this but UK groomers will also clip the inside of front and back legs. It is not noticeable when the lads are in full/long coat and is done here as part of the full sanitary trim.[/B]


eek... i dont know if i could cut the inside of her legs.... 
i don't know why it's such a hard decision for me, i had no problem hacking away at massimo's coat!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> eek... i dont know if i could cut the inside of her legs....
> i don't know why it's such a hard decision for me, i had no problem hacking away at massimo's coat!
> 
> 
> ...


W.e.l.l. - you could always practice on your own legs.








Sorry - not being much help am I?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=312653
> 
> 
> 
> ...










well, that would be a good idea....if i had hair on my legs...LOL!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> sorry... i have no advice to offer...
> but i was wondering what you do to keep your little girls clean?? mini pees all down her legs. it's so frustrating!
> 
> 
> ...


Carrie, I am so glad I am not the only one with this problem! Lady does the same thing!

She lifts her right leg slightly when she pees, about one inch, just enough to sort of tip her slightly to the left side which means she pees all over the inside of her left leg! She has particularly dark yellow pee, too, because of the diabetes, I guess. I have to wash her leg almost daily, but it is still stained yellow.

The best whitener I've found is So Silver by Matrix. Toby's mom told me about it. When she gets her weekly bath, I put it on her leg first so it sits there for awhile while I wash the rest of her and that seems to fade the staining quite a bit but it's still not completely white.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> I follow JMM's advice of a while back and shave/closely clip the whole tummy area up to about the second rib. I can't remember if JMM also said this but UK groomers will also clip the inside of front and back legs. It is not noticeable when the lads are in full/long coat and is done here as part of the full sanitary trim.[/B]


well, if i cut a line of hair, he will just pee on the next line...
and honestly, even when he had short hair on the bottom he would pee on his front legs sometimes




> sorry... i have no advice to offer...
> but i was wondering what you do to keep your little girls clean?? mini pees all down her legs. it's so frustrating!
> 
> 
> ...


i never had this problem with the girls...
i do trim them around their foofoo, maybe it helps?
also i just comb their hair away from their behind in general

Maybe it all has to just do with the way they squat?





> sorry... i have no advice to offer...
> but i was wondering what you do to keep your little girls clean?? mini pees all down her legs. it's so frustrating!
> 
> 
> ...


actually, you can wrap her hair in the back, that would be easy on a girl - probably one wrap on each side.
with the boys though... that pee gets everywhere!!!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I have posted before, with what I do for max, but that was a while ago.

I keep the hair on his wee wee trimed REALLY short all round, I also trim up his under tummy, probably to his 2nd rib ( like someone already said). you can't notice it at all. Keeping his wee wee hairs trimmed helps alot.

Good luck


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Both my boys are in full coat - I usually do grooming myself - but for that area I like hiring a professional ( I don't wanna touch it !!! ) . Both boys are trimmed and get a sanitary cut - boys can be messy !!! Sarah


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If you let the hair on their whoo whoos







grow long it will conduct the urine downward more to the floor. That pertains to both girls and boys.











As for girls' back legs...I trim the hair on the INSIDE of the legs just below the knees (stifles..hocks). 



Boys can have their bellies shaved up to the chest, depending on how far the stream reaches.









You can also trim the hair off the back of whatever legs become urine stained too. I think the stain is the least of the problem. We don't want our babies sticky with urine.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I keep both the boys in puppy cuts so there's nothing for them to pee on. Sounds like that area needs to be trimmed. I'm not sure about this, but does he have a long or short wick on the end of his pee pee?







That's the hair that grows out from the end of his penis? If that's really short then the pee might go in the wrong direction. Can't believe I'm replying this post.


















> If you let the hair on their whoo whoos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Brit you said that so much better then I did. Whoo whoo!!







I didn't know what to call it.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

OK ladies... time for the science bit








You need to measure the length of the "tackle" in proportion to its height from the ground. Factor in the angle of leg-lift or squat and apply the Pythagorus theory of the right angled triangle. If all else fails, you'll just have to knuckle down and give them a good "bed-bath"every time they perform.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> As for girls' back legs...I trim the hair on the INSIDE of the legs just below the knees (stifles..hocks).
> 
> You can also trim the hair off the back of whatever legs become urine stained too. I think the stain is the least of the problem. We don't want our babies sticky with urine.
> 
> ...


Brit, that is a great idea! How short do you cut the hair inside the girl's legs? Any chance you could take a picture?


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> I have posted before, with what I do for max, but that was a while ago.
> 
> I keep the hair on his wee wee trimed REALLY short all round, I also trim up his under tummy, probably to his 2nd rib ( like someone already said). you can't notice it at all. Keeping his wee wee hairs trimmed helps alot.
> 
> Good luck[/B]





> If you let the hair on their whoo whoos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm... well, i did hear about both in the past and i did try both... same result












> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=312855
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i almost shave the inner thigh. there is not much hair there to begin with and it just tangles if you don't.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Any dog that manages to pee on his front legs has LOUSY aim! 

Sir N's penis (there, I said what the rest of you couldn't bring yourself to type) gets shaved on a regular basis. Hair is simply not allowed to grow there. He gets shaved on his stomach as well, a little past his belly button. He has no pee stains at all. He also doesn't have balls, but when he did, they also got shaved because that was NOT an area he cared to have hair that might get tangled up because he didn't want me going at it with a comb. Delicate area, or so he always claimed. 

Little C's vagina (another word I haven't seen in this thread yet) area gets shaved on a regular basis as well. Although she lifts a leg and tilts, she doesn't pee on herself. No pee stains at all for her either. 

I think that I got lucky and have coordinated dogs.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

oh my goodness I had this same exact problem with Jett when he had longer hair. He would pee ALL OVER his front legs. Good suggestions though. His hair is really very short now but when it gets longer I will remember these thoughts!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes, Brit..please take a picture. Lily's legs need a bath everyday. Bentley does not lift and I keep his tummy trimmed so he stays clean.
Aimee


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I've never had a problem with Pee stain on Bogie. He has lifted his leg since he was 10 weeks old. I've never seen pee on his legs. I've never really let him grow into a full coat so I don't know if that makes a difference. I think he just has really good aim, and likes to keep himself clean. He does get a sanitary cut when at the groomers, but he hasn't been professionally done in 3 months, and still is clean underneath.
Sorry I can't be of any help. I just lucked out with my boy. BTW, he is the first male dog I've ever had.
I always wanted females because I thought boys of all kinds peed on themselves and the the floor.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I shave Ty's belly up to the rib cage and also the inside of his back legs. You absolutley cannot tell when looking at him. I also keep the hair om the penis trimmed but NOT SHORT, this does help direct the stream of urine. I have a small trimmer and clip his belly about every 3 wks.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Howdy!
This question was one that I presented to my breeder. Chomper's "wick" is shorter than Elliott's. Makes sense because Elliott has a long, thick coat. His "wick" is probably an inch and a half plus of beautiful angelhair. Elliott also is a leg lifter and Chomper is not. I asked the breeder if I should trim it.

Her answer was no. With the hair directing the stream to the ground, it helps keep the urine away from the leg. Now both my boyz were neutered last October and had their undersides shaved. It is starting to grow back but nowhere as long as it used to be. We have no problems with messy bellies and legs. Knock on wood!!!

Also, depending on the day and how rushed we are in the morning....sometimes we just wipe the little (oh, I shouldn't have said little in front of a male!!) wick with a non-alcoholic baby wipe and no smell, no yellow.

Good luck~~~!!!*


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I trimmed as close as Gnocci would allow. So now I have an inch and a half of yellow.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=312855
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't have anyone home right now to take a pic and it will take two to do that.







I cut the hair on the inside of the leg to about half an inch to 3/4 inch short. Just short enough to keep it from getting in the way of the splash down.







You can always cut a little at a time and see how much more you need to trim off. I only had to cut Cosy's since she doesn't have a lot of space from one leg to another, even in squat mode.











PS We have no penises at this house and since we don't have babies here they are officially and technically "who who's" not Vah Jay Jay's.


----------



## j6gross (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello, I'm new to this forum, but not new to this situation.







I have two boys, Max and Sam. Max who is 6 years pees on his front legs most of the time. So, we have a ritual of "checking feet". He will stand on his hind legs for me to check his front feet. If he has soaked them, I have to wash them. Sam, who is 2, still squats so I don't have that problem with him.


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> I shave Ty's belly up to the rib cage and also the inside of his back legs. You absolutley cannot tell when looking at him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

so i decided to 'experiment' and wrapped all his chest and belly coat to see what happens

well, he peed on his front legs








both of them!!!









long or short hair on his pee pee - the guy is hopeless!

maybe i should connect a tube to his pee pee to make is reach the floor and not his legs








what about those male enhancers? grow your penis?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have to say that Kodie pees all WEIRD.... he never really lefts any legs... and barely squats! He has yellow stains on his knees and bell, and FEET!... I have trimmed his hair in all the mentioned spots many many times... nothing is gonna help him...







It seems like I trim an area.. and then he finds a new area to pee on!

Kelsie on the other hand... omg.. she squats so LOW she never has pee on herself!! maybe its cause shes so low to the ground...







I dunno but its great! She is almost in full coat too.


----------

